# Need Bigger Ice Chest



## Mullet (May 21, 2004)

We didn't catch our limit but we did catch our capacity.

Had to go home because we couldn't fit any more in the ice chest.

I figue we need a bigger ice chest.


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

Good Job ... But sit tight while the "you should not keep fish folks get back from sunday services!!!!"


John


----------



## Back Country (Oct 14, 2004)

LMAO, JB! Yeah those fish look hot! Did you waste them? JK!


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

Mullet,
nice mess of trout. Did you catch them in the same general area you've been fishing?
Topwaters and plastics?


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

where is the boat ramp you use, and what time do you leave the ramp! nice mess of fish.


----------



## ChickFilet (May 20, 2004)

You guys sure are quick to try to get the arguments going aren't ya?! Great catch Mullet. Nice try on the troll. I sincerely hope you don't get a bite and ruin his great catch thread.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Im just looking to fish with him,


----------



## ChickFilet (May 20, 2004)

LOL. I can see why! What a great bucket of fish!


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

no kidding ...I think mullet fishes the upper Galveston bay....which is my back yard.. I THINK i need to just grind a lil more...the fish are here...and ...thats a good haul.)


----------



## galbayfisher (May 28, 2004)

*Yea, they would fit!!*

Nice mess of fish. Bet they'd fit if you alternated the heads and tails as you put'em in side by side.. LOL.

:bluefish: :bluefish:


----------



## Bigwater (May 21, 2004)

LOL

Bigwater


----------



## Hop (May 21, 2004)

Woah! Nice haul!
Looks like i was a day late and a few trout short!
Was it pretty rough yesterday? Seems as if the wind hasent laid since sat afternoon.
Here it is only monday and i gotta twiddle my thumbs at a thing they call work for the rest of the week... THANKS MULLET! lol
Gotta hook up again soon. I'm sure i would have had a few more sat if i had more lines in the water.
--Hop


----------



## Da Rook (Oct 19, 2004)

i notice how mullet doesnt like to share his hot spots, uh?


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

Da Rook,
That's why they're "hot spots". 
It's crowded out there, especially on the weekends. If someone gets on some good fish he might tell a friend, but it would be crazy to post it on the internet. My 2 cents.


----------



## Da Rook (Oct 19, 2004)

i hear you kenny.... but galveston is a big bay... if he just said he caught 'em at say... seabrook flat, then that'd be pretty helpful and not necessarily give up his secret spot. A fishing report without an approximate area/location is pretty worthless to me. It's like telling everyone i caught bunch of fish last weekend, and that's about it. People do appreciate an informative, detailed report .


----------



## cfred (Jun 13, 2004)

I understand what you're saying Rook, but all of us know how hard Mullet works to find his spots and his fish. If he or anyone else chooses not to tell where he caught them he is more than entitled. If you pay attention to people's posts you can figure out approx where they are fishing. Heck, with all of the pics Mullet throws up he might as well give you GPS!!!! Just kidding Mullet, love the pics!!! Part of the fun of the whole reports board fun is figuring out the subtle hints. Hang in there bro!!!!!


----------



## Mullet (May 21, 2004)

*Been out of Pocket*

Sorry I haven't got back on this post. I've been away. So here it is.
I took the kids out on Sunday, got a pint of shrimp and went to dollar reef on the north side of the bend in the levee using popping corks. The water was a little off color and the wind was heavy out of the south. We went to one of the few spots that would be protected. The key to using live bait to me seems to be, as I tell the kids, to rip the cork as hard as they can about every 4 to 5 seconds. Like working a top water.

The thing with the small cooler was a joke for that I could send a picture to my brother that has a place down in Venice. He is always bragging about the boxes of fish he catches.
Like the one here with my nephew.


----------



## "Spanish Fly" (Jun 14, 2004)

where'd you catch the fish? i know, i know, (it's a secret) but what i mean is galveston or what?


----------



## Mullet (May 21, 2004)

*Ok*

We were not anchored we drifted all around the area. We just got lucky because I don't usually fish around there. It was just a convienent spot that was protected from the strong south wind that day.
We launched at the $hitty little launch under the 146 Bridge at Dickenson Bayou.
We went out almost to the bend in the levee and started drifting.
We came back and kept making drifts, moving up and down the levee covering allot of area. Had to use 2 drift socks. The wind was 20 to 25 mph.
It seems live shrimp will catch fish when nothing else will, as long as you keep popping the cork. I don't think you can make to much noise or pop it too much. Remember trout key on sound when feeding.

I caught -zero- (not a bump) on artifiacials the kids caught all the fish on shrimp.

*Go Astros !!*


----------



## texan279 (Oct 13, 2004)

Nice catch.


----------



## Mullet (May 21, 2004)

*Saltlick*

*Saltlick,*

This is Mullet. I can't send you an email thru this site so, can you please send me an email?

After we talked tonight I had an idea. I need to ask your advice about an upcoming trip.


----------



## Fish Aholic (May 13, 2005)

Congrats on the catch!! I whish I had that problem with fish fitting in the cooler!hahah


----------



## EchoDuck Jr. (Jul 16, 2004)

lol those are some good trout


----------



## 79_ag (Sep 24, 2004)

bucket of fish to go please.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

Years ago I asked a friend where to fish on Toledo bend as I had never been there before. He gave me exact directions to the boat ramp then told me to run a 1/4 mile and look for a cypress tree. Thanks alot buddy! 

I think Mullet's reports are great and informative, keep em coming.


----------

